# Selling Soap Questions



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

I am interested in taking my soap making to the next level (on a small scale) and selling at my local farmers market. I am hoping some of you more experienced folks might be able to enlighten me on the legalities/insurance needs.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

You should definately have insurance. You can get it through the soap makers guild, the handmade beauty network, or through homeowners. You can call your local government office for license info. In my state, Maryland, I had to register my business, and get a state tax ID to collect sales tax.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Mistyf said:


> You should definately have insurance. You can get it through the soap makers guild, the handmade beauty network, or through homeowners. You can call your local government office for license info. In my state, Maryland, I had to register my business, and get a state tax ID to collect sales tax.


Absolutely! I have a farm policy with a rider on it for my soap business. Plus all of the licenses and sale tax stuff required in my state. Not the most fun part of the business, but it is better to have everything legal so you can spend more time making soap! :rock:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For income tax filing purposes. Don't forget to keep track of your inventory. 

You'll want to be able to track the prices you paid for your supplies (keep your receipts!) The cost of your soap batches (include your wage into this). And your profits from what you sold.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Thank you! I will check with my homeowners first to see what they offer!


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Can someone please point me to information regarding the legalities of selling soap? Thanks!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure what you mean by the "legalities"

Here is a link to some info on labeling:

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soapglossary/a/soaplabeling.htm

There seems to be a lot of controversy over how people interpret the government info (yea, it's about as clear as mud) It is best to go to the FDA website yourself and read the requirements. The link is at the bottom of the article.

As for other legalities, they can very from area to area. Some areas require a business license, or a permit to sell. Check with the county, or the administrators of the event you want to sell at.


----------

